# Long kiss goodnight



## tpe (Jul 30, 2012)

The daughters pet spider got fed this weekend with a poorly damselfly that was on its last legs and about to die. I know it was a shame for the damsel, but at least it went to good use, and the spider was probably quite happy. A little sad for such a pretty fly though.

Tim



















​Thanks for looking
Tim


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 30, 2012)

tpe said:


> The daughters pet spider got fed this weekend with a poorly damselfly that was on its last legs and about to die. I know it was a shame for the damsel, but at least it went to good use, and the spider was probably quite happy. A little sad for such a pretty fly though.
> 
> Tim
> 
> ...



Interesting set! The fact that your daughter has a pet spider.. is COOL!


----------

